# California Ambulance Drivers License



## docholiday07

Having huge huge problems with getting my ambulances drivers license.

I went in thinking my EMT-I class would have prepared me for it, and took it.  I failed once, and looked at what i failed, and figured going over it again and taking it again would help me pass.  I didn't, and only got 5 wrong *lame*.  The lady at the DMV told me that i only get to take it one more time, but i didn't ask what she meant.

Now I'm afraid that if i fail this last time, that ill be barred from getting my license for too long.  I only have like 4 weeks to get a job before I lose support from my parents, and without my license, I'm gonna have a problem.

Can someone fill me in on what happens if you fail 3 times?  I've heard horror stories, where  you have to get your EMT-I again, and things, and I just don't have that kind of time, or money.


----------



## MrBrown

Has it occured to you that you can go to the DMV and get a book on it for five bucks? 

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm


----------



## firetender

His very first post and it'll cost him five bucks?

Tell you what...If the book doesn't have EVERYTHING you need in it to pass the test, I'LL refund your lousy five bucks!

Find THAT guarantee on some other EMS site!


----------



## MrBrown

firetender said:


> His very first post and it'll cost him five bucks?
> 
> Tell you what...If the book doesn't have EVERYTHING you need in it to pass the test, I'LL refund your lousy five bucks!
> 
> Find THAT guarantee on some other EMS site!



Put me down for five, so thats ten.

Heck, you can even do an online practice test 
http://www.amr-ces.com/?American Me...ifornia+Regional+Driver Training+DMV Practice


----------



## Veneficus

*Get the book and read it*

People get paid to write these tests...
By the really ignorant people who make up the law requiring it.


When I worked in LA (Louisiana, the heart of modern civilization) I had to take a test at the DMV to get a commercial operators' license to drive an ambulance. I think they called it a "chauffeurs’" license 

My favorite question on the test:

"How far can your load stick out ("protrude" would be too big of a word for this test) from the vehicle before you need to attach a orange flag to it?" (I don't remember the answer, it was several feet)

I can just imagine tying an orange flag to a pt. foot with the doors hanging open driving down the road. (could have been for a properly applied traction splint. I have an x-ray of an improperly applied one doing absolutely nothing because the medics said they couldn't extend it and close the back doors, that I show all of the students I encounter.)

Strangely enough the orange flag wasn't covered in EMT or paramedic school, so I can see where somebody thinking it was a test for an ambulance driver could fail. 

A better question would be "how much can your patient have to weigh before you must get an escort and attach a banner that says "oversized load?"

However, as noted, the DMV book does have all the answers in it, and most DMV material is comprehendible if you made it through kindergarten.


----------



## MrBrown

Veneficus said:


> When I worked in LA (Louisiana, the heart of modern civilization) ....



Would you rather work in Bayou Le Batre, Alabama and drive that nasty Vanbulance that Forrest donated to the hospital?


----------



## EMSLaw

Veneficus said:


> A better question would be "how much can your patient have to weigh before you must get an escort and attach a banner that says "oversized load?"



Do you then have to have a fly car follow behind you as an escort vehicle? 

Considering oversize loads are usually things like modular houses, I hope to never see a patient that big.


----------



## Veneficus

EMSLaw said:


> Do you then have to have a fly car follow behind you as an escort vehicle?
> 
> Considering oversize loads are usually things like modular houses, I hope to never see a patient that big.



My law of bariatric patients #1:

The size of the patient is inversly proportional to the space they are stuck in. 

I have had to cut people out of both mobile homes and static ones.

My favorite was a person who was so heavy her family cut a hole in the floor of the mobile home so she could excrete into a sawed off garbage can beneath it. It took 14 responders and 6 male family members to lift her out of the hole when she sank into it. 

The best part was the whole time I was crushing the rogue butter cookies that fell between her an the matress. 

My favorite in the hospital was sending a patient IFT to the local zoo because she could fit on the CT scanner there. (~850 lbs)

"Oversized load" is not an outrageous discriptor.


----------



## docholiday07

MrBrown said:


> Put me down for five, so thats ten.
> 
> Heck, you can even do an online practice test
> http://www.amr-ces.com/?American Me...ifornia+Regional+Driver Training+DMV Practice



I've been looking around, and a lot of people said taking the practice test made them fail...

dunno if that's valid at all or not

BUT

nobody has answered my main question which is "what happens when you fail 3 times"


----------



## MrBrown

Why don't you call the DMV and ask them???

Shocking thought I know.


----------



## kevinlevi

*why all the :censored::censored::censored::censored: talking?*

ok so tell me this! why is it that every single person that wrote back has to talk :censored::censored::censored::censored:! th man asked one simple question an u guys have to blow him up about it an make him feel like crap! im shocked u guys are even one this post we are one big family in a way! we all have one thing incommon! EMS! no need for the :censored::censored::censored::censored: talking! 
dont worry man if u fail 3 time u have to wait i think 6 months an then u will be able to pay an take the test another 3 time. 
hope that helps


----------



## docholiday07

quite helpful, thanks.

other guys a troll.  internet coolguys are pretty cool rite?


----------



## ah2388

you two are doing it wrong


----------



## TransportJockey

It's just we see so many threads on this it's rediculous. There are plenty of topics on that stupid CA ambo license


----------



## atropine

I work in Southern Cali and never heard of an ambulance drivers licnese. I even sometimes drive an ambulance.


----------



## MrBrown

To the OP, if you are unable to critically think how to ask the right people the right questions about such a simple matter, it leaves many of us to wonder if you can handle some of the things seen in the ambulance service.

However it seems critical thinking is not required in todays modern society.


----------



## docholiday07

lol o you mean like asking a community of EMTs, since the DMV was closed?
ooooooooooooooooooo like thatttttt
being a smart *** doesn't work so well when your points are stupid

obviously the logical course of action if the DMV was closed, which it was, was to find another place to get an answer

way to be an unhelpful jackass tho, you are a paragon of empathy and benevolence, and im sure this translates right over to your patient care


----------



## MrBrown

docholiday07 said:


> lol o you mean like asking a community of EMTs, since the DMV was closed?



You did not mention the DMV was closed.

You did not mention if you called and asked them.

You did not mention if you looked on thier website.

You did not mention if you searched the gazillion threads on the California DL Ambulance Endorsement that exist on this site.

You did mention that you thought your EMT class would prepare you for the Ambulance Endorsement test, this shows you failed to actually look at what the test involved or do any research beforehand.

You did mention it was "lame" that you failed because you only got five answers wrong.  Well this obviously puts your score low enough to not pass and I do not see how this possibly lame.

You did mention the lady at the DMV told you could only take the test once more, well if passing the Ambulance Endorsement test was so important because it means getting a job and an income, would it not be prudent to ask at that time "what happens if I fail again?".

Dude I'm not trying to be a jerk but when you so non-chalantly rock up and show you've failed to adequately prepare for this test and possible things that can go wrong if you don't pass then it makes me wonder if you'll do the same with a critically sick patient.

You need to think one step ahead; what could be wrong? what do these symptoms mean? what can I do about it? do I need backup? how are away is my backup? should I give this drug? what happens if I give it? if it doesn't work what am I going to do? ... and so on.

Anyway, good luck with your test I hope you pass


----------



## docholiday07

MrBrown said:


> You did not mention the DMV was closed.
> 
> You did not mention if you called and asked them.
> 
> You did not mention if you looked on thier website.
> 
> You did not mention if you searched the gazillion threads on the California DL Ambulance Endorsement that exist on this site.
> 
> You did mention that you thought your EMT class would prepare you for the Ambulance Endorsement test, this shows you failed to actually look at what the test involved or do any research beforehand.
> 
> You did mention it was "lame" that you failed because you only got five answers wrong.  Well this obviously puts your score low enough to not pass and I do not see how this possibly lame.
> 
> You did mention the lady at the DMV told you could only take the test once more, well if passing the Ambulance Endorsement test was so important because it means getting a job and an income, would it not be prudent to ask at that time "what happens if I fail again?".
> 
> Dude I'm not trying to be a jerk but when you so non-chalantly rock up and show you've failed to adequately prepare for this test and possible things that can go wrong if you don't pass then it makes me wonder if you'll do the same with a critically sick patient.
> 
> You need to think one step ahead; what could be wrong? what do these symptoms mean? what can I do about it? do I need backup? how are away is my backup? should I give this drug? what happens if I give it? if it doesn't work what am I going to do? ... and so on.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your test I hope you pass



Oh, i do fine with care giving, assessments and all that,  I was wrongly informed by my instructors that their class would have prepared me for the ambulance drivers test.  They said, in a nutshell, "Yah the test is a joke, just remember that you don't want to kill your patient, and you should be fine.  Your employer is going to teach you everything anyways."

Also, I didn't feel it was important to give all the steps i took before asking on the forums, as they were non relevant to my question.  I was looking for an answer, and don't need to justify my inquiry for everybody on the internet.  I purely needed it answered.  I do sympathize with your "Wtf another CADL loser, go use Google!" sentiment tho, as I'm sure it gets irritating answering the same questions over and over.  However, without prior knowledge of the forum layout, the search function is next to useless.

Also, I take my duty as an soon-to-be EMT quite seriously, and am constantly researching and learning new things in order to better my quality of care, in case you were wondering.  I'm not the kind of guy who signed up for the job because I wanted a cool patch on my jacket.


----------



## dlemberg

*Califronia Ambulance Drivers Cert*

Once you fail 3 time you have to pay again'


----------



## DesertMedic66

You just have to pay more money to take it again. You can take the ambulance test without having any medical classes. The AMR link that was provided IS THE EXACT DMV TEST (it's only missing about 3 questions).the questions are worded the exact same way. It's like they give you the answer key and all you have to do is just remember the answers. what my instructor said was "save yourself the 5 bucks and do a simple google search and you will find the exact test with the answers provided to you for free." I did that and found the questions and answers.


----------



## Rev.IKON

firefite said:


> You just have to pay more money to take it again. You can take the ambulance test without having any medical classes. The AMR link that was provided IS THE EXACT DMV TEST (it's only missing about 3 questions).the questions are worded the exact same way. It's like they give you the answer key and all you have to do is just remember the answers. what my instructor said was "save yourself the 5 bucks and do a simple google search and you will find the exact test with the answers provided to you for free." I did that and found the questions and answers.



also u can search for a page in facebook has it and comments from people who took it.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Rev.IKON said:


> also u can search for a page in facebook has it and comments from people who took it.



That's the one I used. I didn't wanna tell people flat out because honestly that link is extremely easy to find. If someone doesn't find that link they either have horrible luck or they aren't even trying.


----------



## Rev.IKON

Rev.IKON said:


> also u can search for a page in facebook has it and comments from people who took it.





firefite said:


> That's the one I used. I didn't wanna tell people flat out because honestly that link is extremely easy to find. If someone doesn't find that link they either have horrible luck or they aren't even trying.



Touché...


----------



## smokey13500

wow!!! people and their bad attitude!!!! I thought that people would try to help in this forum if they don't have the answer why do they even bother to write a comment that is no help at all. For Example Mr. Brown


----------



## smokey13500

kevinlevi said:


> ok so tell me this! why is it that every single person that wrote back has to talk :censored::censored::censored::censored:! th man asked one simple question an u guys have to blow him up about it an make him feel like crap! im shocked u guys are even one this post we are one big family in a way! we all have one thing incommon! EMS! no need for the :censored::censored::censored::censored: talking!
> dont worry man if u fail 3 time u have to wait i think 6 months an then u will be able to pay an take the test another 3 time.
> hope that helps



I agreed with you


----------



## smokey13500

MrBrown said:


> To the OP, if you are unable to critically think how to ask the right people the right questions about such a simple matter, it leaves many of us to wonder if you can handle some of the things seen in the ambulance service.
> 
> However it seems critical thinking is not required in todays modern society.



This is a forum and anyone is entitle to ask any questions if you don't want to answer your not obligated. Sometime is easier for people to ask and get a quick question than to be researching. it leaves many of us to wonder if you  are the right people to be working with the EMS.


----------



## smokey13500

I am a new EMT an I wanted to know if before applying for a job do I need to have an ambulance driver license in California. I also want to know from EMTs if they are happy with their jobs, and is it hard to find a job as entry level EMT?
Thanks:unsure:


----------



## Aprz

It's not required for applying for jobs, but it's _highly_ advisable. It is required for driving an ambulance in California, and most jobs will not even look at your application if you don't have one at the time you applied.

A lot of EMT jobs in California are interfacility transports (IFT), transport a patient from one facility to another non-emergently, and it becomes very routine, and there is a high attrition rate/a lot of people quit. I recently got hired on with an IFT company, and I currently cannot get enough of it, but I've been trying to get job for about a year and a half.

The time it takes to get a job varies. I've heard of people getting EMT jobs in California as early as three months after they've graduated. Over a year or two is a common number I hear in California though; some people recert before they even get a job, or some let it expire. In my area, I notice a lot of EMT students never end up working as EMTs - ever.

A quick note on some of your post, you can still use your edit button for a short while after you've submitted a post. It's better to edit your posts than to make four consecutive posts on the same thread; forum etiquette. If you need to edit it so much to the point that edit button no longer works, or you decide to make changes after the edit button no longer works, it may be a sign that you need to think before you post. The same is true for when you give a radio report, writing a narative, or just reporting to a nurse or doctor.

MrBrown is also a well respected member here, and he has a lot of valuable information to contribute. If you're on his good side, you could learn a lot from him.

Another forum etiquette thing is to search Google and the forum itself before asking questions. When asking a question, demonstrate effort by explaining your rationale or showing your work. It's the same way in real life too, if you ask questions that have already been recently answer, or the answer is easily accessible without asking, people find it annoying to answer, and you're probably gonna get snapped at.


----------



## smokey13500

Thank you, for all the information you are very helpful.


----------



## dstevens58

I lived in California for a little over 20 years, but couldn't find anything clear on the matter on the DMV website.  

I believe it was the same situation when I took the written test for my motorcycle there.  I can't stand written tests and ended up taking the stupid thing (passed on the third try).

I believe you have to wait for a time period (to be determined by asking) and then pay them for another three chances.


----------



## TatorTots

Im taking my Ambulance Test today! Eek! Im so nervous! I read the blue book, so I'm hoping that will have prepared me enough. Also I took the little quiz AMR has on their website. This whole ambulance thing with the dmv has been such a pain. I called and asked if i needed to bring any paperwork and they said no, so i made my appt. I showed up the lady put me all the way through the process, then another lady walks by and says STOP!! You cant take that yet, and gave me a list of paperwork I needed. Eeek! So another livescan and physical later I'm on my way to taking it today! 
I'm gonna wear my lucky socks...just in case


----------



## TatorTots

Oops I accidentally posted twice..


----------

